# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Русская тренировка под французскую песенку

## Lampada

::    http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... n+climbing

----------


## MikeM

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... n+climbing

 Apparently if it is the same clip I saw some time ago (I've no time now to check) it takes place in Latvia, while the sport itself has its roots in France. Try googling for Le Parkour and you will find some sites about it...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada     http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... n+climbing   Apparently if it is the same clip I saw some time ago (I've no time now to check) it takes place in Latvia, while the sport itself has its roots in France. Try googling for Le Parkour and you will find some sites about it...

 Город Двинск.

----------


## MikeM

> Город Двинск.

 Он самый = Даугавпилс  http://dwinsk.times.lv/ http://daugavpils-lv.narod.ru/
Оба сайта очень медленные....

----------

